# Windscreen Wipers



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

I have a Mobilvetta Euroyacht based on the Ducato chassis. I need a new set of wiper blades, but I'm not sure exactly what I need. I think they are bigger than the standard Ducato item. They are approx 25.5" long with a single small bolt attaching the blade to the arm.

Has anyone any idea if I am correct in assuming they are bigger then standard Ducato, and then where will I get replacements. Halfords etc do not go up to 25".


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Try a motor factors.. "Partco" are usually pretty good


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phil
I just looked this up on Google for you mate....

http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/

Hope it helps

Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Is it LHD? Don't forget to mention that when purchasing them. They face a different way when on so the joint usually points a different way on the blade to enable fixing. If you buy RHD wipers they end up upside down!! we were caught out on that one!


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice one, Leigh

Never thought of that!!! It is indeed a LHD model. 

So, are wipers readily available for LHD models?

Keith

Thanks for that. Had already checked them out, but it's unclear if they will fit properly. Mine are bolted to the arm with a single small bolt. The ones on the website mention the kind of clip you get on car wipers. 
Not sure if this will adapt to mine or not.

Hence all these daft questions!!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phil
Just a daft thought :lol: :lol: . Do you need to replace the arms or can you just change the rubber blade itself. If it is just a refill then they will be easier to get.
Another thought, if these wipers are "unique" to your particular MH then maybe try calling the manufacturer or distributor of the MH and enquiring if they can supply what you need. If you can get them from that source, although probably expensive, you will at least have solved the immediate problem and have a pattern to obtain replacements at you leisure.
Maybe it is worth searching here...
http://search.ebay.co.uk/search/sea...ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&so=Show+Items

Good luck

Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

philmccann said:


> Nice one, Leigh
> 
> Never thought of that!!! It is indeed a LHD model.
> 
> So, are wipers readily available for LHD models?


No worries Phil! Wanted to save you some hassle! I don't know if LHD blades are available, we tried 2 incorrect sets - the night before the MOT was due - and when the 2nd set didn't fit we couldn't change them again because the shop was shut and we were getting MOT'd at 8.30am the next morning. :evil:

We improvised and detached the rubbers from the new set and slid them onto the original fittings and they worked a treat. Passed the MOT too. 

You should have seen us scratching our heads trying to fit wrong sized, wrong way round fitting, upside down wipers - in the dark. They would have cleaned the air in front of the window nicely! 8O

Incidently, one wiper was longer than the other by a couple of inches - not sure if this is the same on all vans ... but I think this is standard on our Ford base as they perfectly cover the expanse of the window this way.


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Keith

Yes, I have tried the manufacturer. However, Mobilvetta and their UK agents SEA UK are not the best of people to deal with, so I will go it alone.

Maybe I will just try the rubbers rather than the blades. Good idea, could save a load of hassle.

Thanks lads!!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


I haven't had to fit any yet but like to carry a spare set. It has been known for undesirables to bend the wipers back thus ruining them. We went to a local car spares outlet. They are two different lengths & sold seperately.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

philmccann said:


> Thanks lads!!


.... and lasses! :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Leigh,

And there was me thinking you were effeminate.

http://wordbytes.org/saints/names-boys-jm.htm
http://www.baby-names-meanings.com/firstnames/boysj-z.html

;-)

I think Dr Wurz has a certain gravitas.

Dave


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Apologies Leigh!!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

And we all know that Leigh is a LASS, don't we Dave :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Sorry Leigh, I just could not resist that one :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

She's certainly got the wierdest bloke's backside that I've ever seen.

And that doctor thing merely adds to the appeal.....

Dave


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Actually Dave, Dr Wurz does have a certain ring .... ! :lol: 

No one has ever accused me of being effeminate before ... does that mean I am lady like? My mother used to think she had two boys and despaired everytime I fell out of a tree trying to launch action man on his parachute! 8O 

No apologies necessary Phil, I can be as lad like as the next ladette!  

... and Keith, well what can I say!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Leigh

:lol: :lol: Less is more I think :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*wipers*

hi all,
a little man in a yellow van told me to wipe the rubbers after winter with vinegar to remove all the grease etc worked a treat and saved buying new blades.
Daft answer-lhd blades why not oreder via e-bay france /italy etc or purchase from french motorfactors they are usually quite helpfull. or just show him what you want.

tramp


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Leigh
> 
> :lol: :lol: Less is more I think :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Keith


Wise words Keith .... and with that in mind I am bowing out of this male dominated thread gracefully and with a little curtsy as I depart :lol:

Hope you get your blades sorted Phil!


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it me??? 
I have a Ducato based van, together with the high seat (battery under seat) and being 6ft 3ins tall, when wipers are on my eyeline is above the wiped area. I'm fitting new blades but have to buy 2 sets, one set extra length to supply blade on driver side so that I can see where I'm going (the wife says that'll be a change).


----------

